# Exhaust Tip Installed



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

So, I've ordered the Doug Thorley Axle-Back exhaust for the cruze. I ordered an exhaust tip from eBay a while ago, and decided to install it until the exhaust comes in. I like the way it looks.

I don't think it'll fit the Doug Thorley, but if it does, I wouldn't mind keeping it on. 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

That looks good. I would consider cutting the bumper and making it flush


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

got a side view? im still on the fence about these


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought the Doug exhaust came with a tip


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

*When Thorley Cat Back Installed, Please*

After the install, would you please post your thoughts as to what difference the Thorley system has made, including sound and performance.

Thanks.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

got_boost said:


> That looks good. I would consider cutting the bumper and making it flush


Thank You! I might consider cutting the bumper once my exhaust come in. 



Hatje said:


> got a side view? im still on the fence about these


I'll take one later on today and post it. 



shawn672 said:


> I thought the Doug exhaust came with a tip


The end of the Doug Thorley slant downwards like our stock exhaust does. This tip might not fit on the doug thorley muffler. I do hope so though. 



elegant said:


> After the install, would you please post your thoughts as to what difference the Thorley system has made, including sound and performance.
> 
> Thanks.


Will do!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

i like it personally. I got an oval on off of ebay, but this looks great IMO- Dan


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

dacruze said:


> i like it personally. I got an oval on off of ebay, but this looks great IMO- Dan


Thanks Dan! I was going to get the oval one, until I saw this one.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Took a quick snap. I need a car wash. Not the best picture I could've taken lol.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I do think that any aftermarket tip would look mounds better if the bumper had a cutout for it, like got boost said. That would complete the look.


----------



## VCB11LT (Oct 4, 2011)

I like it, dont by chance have the link or dimensions to the tip do ya? i was thinking of an oval tip but do like the dual rolled tip look better now that i see it on the car. Thanks


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like a crooked afterthought.

I assume this is the one that is just screwed on to the existing tip? Do it right and get a decent looking tip welded on straight with a bumper that has a cutout for it. Otherwise, leave it off the car.

Looks good, otherwise.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

VCB11LT said:


> I like it, dont by chance have the link or dimensions to the tip do ya? i was thinking of an oval tip but do like the dual rolled tip look better now that i see it on the car. Thanks


Here is the eBay link leading to the tip. 

Chevrolet Cruze Chrome Muffler Dual Exhaust Tip / Pipes | eBay


----------

